# Clubber's Winter Bulk



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

After being flat out with work before my holiday, but still being able to loose about a stone in weight and get into a fairly decent shape for my jollies, ive decided its time to get some size back on before the winter weather sets in. Plus its easier doing a bulking cycle around work, eating what I want when i want etc, than it is trying to stay lean with low carb meals but being stuck on site or on the road and being unable to get the right food down my neck.

Plan is a classic test, deca and dbol cycle till the new year, so roughly a 12 weeker. I always have a break from steds in the new year. Reason being im not as busy with door work. Having the extra pounds over the Christmas and New Year period is always a bonus when dealing with drunk idiots 

*Cycle;*

*
*

*
**12 weeks;*

1.5g Zafa Testonon 250mg EW

750mg Alpha Deca 250mg EW

100mg DS Danabol ED (first 3 weeks only, then drop down to 60mg ED for rest of cycle)

Aiming to do more compound exercises during this cycle than before, so things I haven't done for a very long time, like Clean & Press and DY BB Rows etc. Will also start to include compounds like Deadlifting and Squats again, things I haven't done from past injuries. Had terrible lower back issues from work some years ago and have had tendon problems with knees. Just need to start with sensible weights and improve with form, as well as listening to by body and its aches and pains, rather than powering through at full speed. Screwed my knee up with tendonitis this way, was in tears with pain and out for weeks.

*Starting weight; 16st 5*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Started Tuesday, just alittle behind posting due to house work, never ends! ha

*Tuesday*

Been nearly 4 weeks since ive had a full session in the gym, and God did I know it! lol

*Shoulders & Tris;*

*Clean & Press;*

12x 121lb (felt shattered already lol)

10x 165lb

5x 187lb

*BB Shoulder Press, smith;*

10x 110lb

8x 154lb

4x 176lb

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 120lb

5x 130lb

*Rope Pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 50lb

Done.

*Wednesday.*

*
*

*
Back & Biceps;*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

15x 44lb ES

8x 88lb ES

8x 132lb

6x 152lb

*DY stye BB Rows;*

12x 121lb

8x 165lb

8x 187lb

*Deadlifts;* starting very light on these.

12x 121lb

10x 209lb

8x 297lb

*Lat Pulldowns*

3x failure sets @ 70kg. (struggled with these, energy completely gone)

*
Seated DB curls;*

failure @ 35lb

failure @ 45lb

failure @ 45lb

*1 Arm DB Preacher Curls;*

2x failure sets at 35lb (did around 8x reps per arm per set).

Done.

*Thursday.*

*Legs;* Was looking forward to this but dreading it at the same time ha. Last two days felt like I had just started training for this first time ever. Lats are killing!

*
Squats;*

15x 121lb

8x 209lb

6x 297lb

*Leg Press;*

10x 528lb

10x 616lb

8x 616lb

*Hack Squats;*

2x failure sets @ 88lb

legs, hams especially were nailed and hurting like hell. Felt alittle sick at one point. Im so unfit, all that holiday free booze and food pouring out my system! lol

Done!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In :thumb:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What exactly does it mean when people say "in"... because I think I'm in lol. Clubber's journals are always one's I take a nose at.

@Clubber Lang was it the tendons above or below the knee cap that have been giving you shit? Are they recovered now?

I messed mine up last year. Seemed to start with the top ones (they seem ok now) but then progressed to the bottom ones. Was caused by ignoring the knee pain and trying to beat every session week on week for about 2 months before I stopped. A lot better now but still can't squat and deadlift in the same week sometimes if the bottom ones flare up. Also trying to keep reps to at least 8-12 and trying to keep in mind that I'm training the tendons, not my quads for now.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice cycle

What batch are the zafas??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

2004mark said:


> What exactly does it mean when people say "in"... because I think I'm in lol. Clubber's journals are always one's I take a nose at.
> 
> @Clubber Lang was it the tendons above or below the knee cap that have been giving you shit? Are they recovered now?
> 
> I messed mine up last year. Seemed to start with the top ones (they seem ok now) but then progressed to the bottom ones. Was caused by ignoring the knee pain and trying to beat every session week on week for about 2 months before I stopped. A lot better now but still can't squat and deadlift in the same week sometimes if the bottom ones flare up. Also trying to keep reps to at least 8-12 and trying to keep in mind that I'm training the tendons, not my quads for now.


hi mate,

i got tendonitis on my left knee, started getting pain slightly above the knee cap. At first i thought it was just a dry joint and getting discomfort from that aswell as lifting a fair bit of weight. Was going heavy on squats and leg press, talking 6x plates each side on squats and 12x each side on press. Decided to add deca to my cycle to try and help the problem but woke up one morning was massive inflammation of the knee and in pure pain. Tendonitis KO'd me.

had weeks of private physio, ultra-sound, deep massages etc and swelling went down and tendon was on the mend, but it stopped me from training with any aggression for weeks, perhaps months.

earlier this year ive had a similar problem with my right knee, this time below the knee cap. Instantly dropped off heavy sessions as i know the outcome if i continued.

products ive used to treat this have been Devils Claw and supplemented with Collagen. I use Wellman JointAce Collagen tablets ED now. Expensive but they work very well for me. You can buy Collagen seperate from sites like Healthspan and ZitVip. I also take high levels of Glucosamine.

deca and boldonone are very good for tendon support too.

I think my tendon issues have been down to sted use, test drys tendons out, and heavy sessions.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> Nice cycle
> 
> What batch are the zafas??


54 buddy.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> hi mate,
> 
> i got tendonitis on my left knee, started getting pain slightly above the knee cap. At first i thought it was just a dry joint and getting discomfort from that aswell as lifting a fair bit of weight. Was going heavy on squats and leg press, talking 6x plates each side on squats and 12x each side on press. Decided to add deca to my cycle to try and help the problem but woke up one morning was massive inflammation of the knee and in pure pain. Tendonitis KO'd me.
> 
> ...


I'm not usually a believer in sups... tried cicus and glucosamine for 10 weeks but didn't seem to help... but might give those ones you mentioned a look though.

I guess if it can put Rafa Nadal out of tennis for almost a year rest and rehab is sometimes the only answer though.

Yep I was on my first test cycle when it flared up, combination of strength going up with dry joints I guess (wasn't aware of that point actually). I went from 6 plates each side on leg press to 8 on one and 9 on the other in the space of 12 weeks. I've got a skinny frame so just don't think my joints can take all that extra weight so quickly. Should have concentrated on upping reps rather than weight I guess.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

in! your in cracking shape mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

whats your food like as well?


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> 54 buddy.


I have about 30 amps of that batch

I didn't get great results from 48, so switched to Norma

So interested to see how u get on with them.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> I have about 30 amps of that batch that I havnt tried
> 
> I didn't get great results from 48, so switched to Norma
> 
> So interested to see how u get on with them.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I'm not usually a believer in sups... tried cicus and glucosamine for 10 weeks but didn't seem to help... but might give those ones you mentioned a look though.
> 
> I guess if it can put Rafa Nadal out of tennis for almost a year rest and rehab is sometimes the only answer though.
> 
> Yep I was on my first test cycle when it flared up, combination of strength going up with dry joints I guess (wasn't aware of that point actually). I went from 6 plates each side on leg press to 8 on one and 9 on the other in the space of 12 weeks. I've got a skinny frame so just don't think my joints can take all that extra weight so quickly. Should have concentrated on upping reps rather than weight I guess.


i didnt get much from Cissus either. Think Cissus and Glucosamine are for the actual joint, were as Collagen is very the tendon itself.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> I have about 30 amps of that batch
> 
> I didn't get great results from 48, so switched to Norma
> 
> So interested to see how u get on with them.


soon see 

the red ring doesnt come off even with a good scratch, nor rubs off with a alcohol swab. Getting some PIP from each jab so all good so far.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

give us more door stories mate,

i like your doorman stories


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey Clubber - will be great following this. I followed your One Rip log over on MT a while back.

Whats your food like at the moment on this?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

aching all over today, last 3 days of training have worked well ha. Struggling to lift my arm above shoulder height due to lat pain ha. Nice having DOMS again 

jabbed 3ml into my right quad today, went in a treat. No discomfort yet or need for painkillers, see if any tops up later. I did have some PIP from my last quad jab on Wednesday, about 5hrs after jabbing. Simply placed a hot water bottle on the site while watching TV and PIP went within 30mins, was fine next day.

Pre-workout supps;










*Chest & Biceps;*

*
*

*
Incline BB Smith;*

12x 110lb

8x 198lb

6x 242lb

*Hammer Strength Press;*

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

4x 176lb ES

*Incline DB Flys;*

failure @ 80lb DBs

failure @ 90lb

*Incline DB Curls;*

12x 35lb

10x 45lb

10x 45lb

*1-Arm Preacher Curls;*

8x 30lb DB

8x 30lb DB

arms and forearms huge pump, couldnt do more, risk pulling something.

*Done.*

ideally i wanted to start on flat bench BB, something i havent done in years, but both benchs were taken and i aint gonna wait for them.

*Friday weigh in; *16stone 8.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Quad is fine from jabbing yesterday, no issues, can only just locate where I pinned.

unsure if its the gear but had major trouble sleeping after work last night. Had a scoop and half of DY GHBlast and still struggled. Ended up having to reach for a Zopiclone, that did the trick


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

started training again tuesday this week, was waiting on a phone call all day monday with work, had to pop out when i got the call but didnt know when it was coming, screwed my whole day up TBH as i couldnt really cook anything or pop to the gym.

still did my jab yesterday so not a complete disaster. 3ml into left quad. No issues.

BP felt high today, could feel it in my cheeks. Will be popping to the supermarket tomorrow for asprin, help lower it. Test levels are starting to feel high too. Starting to snap alittle more and boners can be a problem lol.

todays training,

*
Shoulders & Tri's;*

*
*

*
Clean & Press;*

10x 121lb

8x 165lb

4x 187lb

4x 187lb << carried these on from the 4x reps above but doing standing military press, so didnt clean it when energy was gone, switched straight over to press rather than dropping the bar and squeezed some more reps out.

*Seated BB Press;*

10x 110lb

8x 154lb

4x 176lb

*Cable Extensions;*

12x 1/4 stack (forgot to look at weight)

10x 1/4 stack

8x 1/4 stack

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 130lb

5x 140lb

*Rope Pushdowns;*

3x failure sets @ 50kg (roughly 10-8 reps each)

*Done.*

*
*

*
Weighed in at 16st 11lb.* Sure it would have been more if diet was better yesterday.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

traps and rear delts are sore today, cant wait for back sesh later.

had some proper deep and weird dreams last night, was in a scrap yard trying to get out while being chased. Ended up hitting someone with a claw hammer loads of times when he grab my arm. Bizarre lol.

had some good news last night too. Was digging in my fridge for food and found this....










completely forgot about it! Was using 4iu's ED on the run up to my holiday and pushed the box to the back of the fridge, out of sight, as my rents popped up afew times to check the house while i was away, so hid it from view.

bonus! ha. Be using 4iu's again from today


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

nice sesh today, started training with a mate from the doors whos had 3 months off so enjoying the company and banter.

jabbed again today, right quad this time, no major problems. Had abit of a sissy moment pushing the pin through the skin, stung like hell but once in it was fine. Sat with a hot water bottle on the site for 30mins or so just to get the oils moving as it felt alittle sore after jabbing.

be jabbing 4iu GH pre-bed tonight. Cant believe i forgot i had 3/4 of a kit in the fridge! lol muppet!

*Back & Biceps;*

*
*

*
hammer strength pulldowns;*

12x 44lb ES

8x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

8x 154lb ES (spotted)

*
DY Style BB Rows;*

12x 121lb

10x 165lb

8x 187lb

*Close Grip Cable Rows;*

8x 150lb

8x 200lb

8x 230lb

*
EZ-Bar Curls;*

4x sets of 10 reps with 88lb

*
DB Preacher Curls;*

8x 30lb DB

8x 40lb DB

8x 40lb DB

*
Done.*

Got quite good bicep pump 










got a soreness coming from one side of my shin near the top/knee. Using some Rock Tape to try and heal/support it. Abit of a pain to master applying but getting there ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

had a ****e day training yesterday, Legs. First a 10min drive turned into 30mins as someone crashed into a lorry. Then realised i hadnt drank my PWO shake. Then when i got there someone started talking to me i couldnt shake off. Then there was 2x olly bars on the squat rack each with 10x plates on, so had to unload all them to get started. Was shattered and ****ed off before i even lifted anything!

quads were sore from jabbing too, but worked through it. Only problem was my head just wasnt in it now. Was yawning and energy dropped like a lead ballon. I bet from leaving my house to actually doing a set must have been 45mins rather than my usual 20mins.

tried my best to battle through but was in the game TBH.

*Squats*

15x 121lb

10x 209lb

8x 297lb..... really wanted to do more, brought my knee wraps and everything but mentally wasnt there to try.

*
Leg Press;*

8x 616lb

8x 704lb

8x 792lb..... long rests between sets, could have fallen asleep eyes felt that heavy!

*Leg Extenions;*

5x failure sets @ 1/2 stack (10-15 reps each)

*Standing Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets 3/4 stack (12-15 reps each)

*Done.*

went home ****ed off, so bought a chinese to cheer me up lol










*Friday....*

Decided to do some flat BB bench press today, havent done any for 5 years? Just something i didnt feel hit me very well in the past, so either used DB or a good Hammer Strengh machine.

Thought i wouldnt be able to lift a great deal to start with due to form, but went well.

BB Flat Bench;

10x 121lb

8x 209lb

8x 297lb....last 2 reps spotted, but only slightly. Will carry on doing these this cycle, see what i can peak at.

Incline BB Smith;

10x 198lb

8x 242lb

8x 242lb....last 3 reps spotted

EZ-Bar Curls;

3x sets of 10x reps @ 88lb

Standing Curls;

2x failure sets with 40lb DBs..... arms at bursting point, still pumped from Wednesday sesh lol. Lookin good!

*
Done*

*
Weight Tuesday; 16st 11lb*

*
Weight Friday; 17st 3lb * ....... sweet


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed to this! Cannot wait to see how you get on!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I swear you don't ever get out of shape! Crazy man


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> I swear you don't ever get out of shape! Crazy man


lol, cus i eat the same food nearly all year round ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been a pain in the **** this week. Havent trained once due to work. Was hoping to get a session today but was working up Glasgow last night and only just got back, 6 hour drive, killer + ive got an early start on the doors due to a yearly Fair that comes to town. So tired its unreal. Aiming for a long lie in tomorrow and hit the gym aswell as going saturday. Thats the plan anyways. See how i feel.

been taking jabs still, just a nightmare in terms of working hours and locations.

starting to look like this;


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> been a pain in the **** this week. Havent trained once due to work. Was hoping to get a session today but was working up Glasgow last night and only just got back, 6 hour drive, killer + ive got an early start on the doors due to a yearly Fair that comes to town. So tired its unreal. Aiming for a long lie in tomorrow and hit the gym aswell as going saturday. Thats the plan anyways. See how i feel.
> 
> been taking jabs still, just a nightmare in terms of working hours and locations.
> 
> starting to look like this;


i bet my car you are not anywhere near this lol

get some rest and smash it next gym session


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

made it! First time this week. Took some effort and a good scoop of pre-workout powder but went. Wasnt too bad when i got there, lift wise. Thought id be much weaker with lack of sleep and diet off track, but went fairly well.

dropped dbol from 100mg ED to 60mg now. Was planning on lowering dbol next Tuesday, would have been 3 weeks, but found i was getting abit of heart burn from 100mg. Not every day, but some days it'll come and go. 60mg seems fine.

was on my own today so used seat hammer press instead of flat BB like i wanted to use. No spotter around so jumped on the hammer strength instead. Head phones were in so happy enough to train alone.

*Chest & Biceps;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Press;*

12x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

6x 176lb ES

*Incline BB Press (olly bar smith);* Half reps so not lifting bar high enough for triceps to take over, isolating pecs more.

12x 121lb

10x 209lb

6x 209lb

*Incline DB Flys;*

10x 80lb DBs

8x 90lb

8x 90lb

*EZ-Bar Curls;*

3x sets of 10x reps @ 88lb, 1min rest between sets.

*DB Preacher Curls,*

3x sets of 8x reps 35lb DB, no rest between sets. Huge pump 

*Done.*

Jabbed 3ml into quad today, but as my quad jabs have been alittle sore the following day ive swapped 1ml of Zafa for 1ml of AP Test-e. So jabbing 1ml AP Deca, 1ml AP Test-e & 1ml Zafa. See what PIPs like.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i hate you clubber with your chisseled good looks and abs .. hate you x


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i hate you clubber with your chisseled good looks and abs .. hate you x


lol, good looks? My face is as rough as a Badgers ****! ha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, good looks? My face is as rough as a Badgers ****! ha


oh yeah lol so it is .... ah well you still got your abs and big muscles haha !!!

in for the ride !!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

First day this week. Think tuesday will be my starting day from now on, still feeling tired and drained alittle on mondays from the weeks day job and then door work. Sunday Monday is my weekend i think. Fell asleep at work Monday for an hour and a half, so best keep it has a day off and chill with some junk food 

Alot of colds floating round my way at the moment. Old mans had it, well still got it, missus is starting to cough quite abit today too. I felt alittle crap this so loading on 1000mg Vit-C tablets, 1x every 3 hours then 5x pre-bed. Wasnt feeling 100% strength wise, so stuck with machine for my main compound, can lock it off when i hit that wall.

Time was short in the gym today, went straight from work and had to pick the missus up. Got most things covered, tho i wanted to do triceps i ended up doing biceps instead, as all my tricep work i do with cables was taken up. No bother, will do them tomorrow.

Missus is making me one of these at the moment, sure it'll help fight off any cold lol. God knows how many cals and how much fat is in it but they taste fecking amazing! lol

http://www.nigella.com/recipes/view/CHOCOLATE-PEANUT-BUTTER-CHEESECAKE-5309

Bought some smelling salts today, havent had a bottle in months, kept forgetting to buy some. Helps me get focused before lifts, works a treat tbh.










*Shoulders & Biceps;*

*Seated Olly Smith Press;*

12x 77lb

8x 165lb

8x 209lb

3x 231lb

*DB Side Raises;*

10x 25lb DBs

10x 35lb

8x 40lb

*Seated Bent Over DB Raises;*

3x sets of 8 @ 30lb

*Standing DB Curls;*

20x 30lb

15x 40lb

12x 50lb

*1-Arm Preacher Curls; No rest between sets*

3x sets of 10x reps @ 35lb

*Done. Simples*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Quick blast on legs today. Just wanted to get in and out before the traffic kicks in.

Only jabbed 1ml test today instead of the 2ml i usually do. Ive got some AP Sust coming hopefully tomorrow and want to try that out on its own. Using Zafa's but starting to get PIP from it, could be amount im jabbing EW and actual site soreness rather than the oil, but ive used afew AP Test-e amps over the last week or two with no PIP so thought id try theyre Sust for the first time.

Noticed im getting abit of heart burn or stomach acid issue recently, burping quite alot, but only after ive had my afternoon meal & Dbol, im thinking it could be Dbol? Gonna lower dose to 40mg from 60mg ED and see if anything changes. Thinking of dropping Dbol for Var if it is the Dbol causing it.

*Legs;*

*
*

*
Standing Calve Raises;*

25x full stack

20x full stack + 88lb

20x full stack + 176lb

15x full stack + 264lb

*Seated Calve Raises;*

2x failure sets @ 88lb. (didnt count reps)

*Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

15x full stack

*
Hacks;*

3x failure sets @ 88lb (didnt count reps)

*
Done. Took 25mins.*


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> Quick blast on legs today. Just wanted to get in and out before the traffic kicks in.
> 
> Only jabbed 1ml test today instead of the 2ml i usually do. Ive got some AP Sust coming hopefully tomorrow and want to try that out on its own. Using Zafa's but starting to get PIP from it, could be amount im jabbing EW and actual site soreness rather than the oil, but ive used afew AP Test-e amps over the last week or two with no PIP so thought id try theyre Sust for the first time.
> 
> ...


Change up the dbol to pre workout only if it isn't already? I loved 40mg 2 hours pre WO


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Change up the dbol to pre workout only if it isn't already? I loved 40mg 2 hours pre WO


doing 30mg am, then 30mg 2hr pre-training, taking with a meal.

heart burn might be down to this thing.....








lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> doing 30mg am, then 30mg 2hr pre-training, taking with a meal.
> 
> heart burn might be down to this thing.....
> 
> ...


Eurgh, I feel sick looking at that ha,

I ate a whole devils chocolate cake the other weekend made me bird make me one after I saw one on tv lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Eurgh, I feel sick looking at that ha,
> 
> I ate a whole devils chocolate cake the other weekend made me bird make me one after I saw one on tv lol


lol. It weighs that much i have to use both hands lifting it out the fridge!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol. It weighs that much i have to use both hands lifting it out the fridge!


Entertain me! Any door stories from the weekend?

Caught any sl4gs getting rogered in the alleyway by the door or what haha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Entertain me! Any door stories from the weekend?
> 
> Caught any sl4gs getting rogered in the alleyway by the door or what haha


nah nothing much last week, went very well considering a fair was on and alot of out of towners in. Kicked off at a pub down the road in the early hours, i was home by then. A few lads got turned away, then started ripping signs off the bar walls outside. 2 males then became 4, then 8. All kicked off and everyone was laying into each other. Spoke to a doorman and said they were all coked up. Shame i missed it but after my shift i was shattered and up early morning with day work so went straight home.

Halloween this weekend so should be interesting.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> nah nothing much last week, went very well considering a fair was on and alot of out of towners in. Kicked off at a pub down the road in the early hours, i was home by then. A few lads got turned away, then started ripping signs off the bar walls outside. 2 males then became 4, then 8. All kicked off and everyone was laying into each other. Spoke to a doorman and said they were all coked up. Shame i missed it but after my shift i was shattered and up early morning with day work so went straight home.
> 
> Halloween this weekend so should be interesting.


You seen the video of the Newcastle bouncer body slamming that kid and KOing him lol, search for it in YouTube if not


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> You seen the video of the Newcastle bouncer body slamming that kid and KOing him lol, search for it in YouTube if not


lol, yeah thats mint. Waiting to try it myself but everyone backs off. They must see my angry vein sticking out the centre of my forehead and run scared lol

Monica vein from Friends lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, yeah thats mint. Waiting to try it myself but everyone backs off. They must see my angry vein sticking out the centre of my forehead and run scared lol
> 
> Monica vein from Friends lol


17st guy with big b4stard veins in his forehead has that effect on people lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

only just got back from work, shattered so didn't train. Up at 6am to travel to York in the morning too. Grrr. Gonna be ****ing down tomorrow aswell.

massive DOMS from legs yesterday, feels good, once ive sat down lol.

had massive rage on this morning too. Was rdy to explode at one point. Every time I started doing something someone came along and stopped, either explaining something or talking about crap. Feck off ffs!

AP Sust landed aswell. Was going to jab a ml tonight but just not in the mood. Opened a big bottle of ice cold beer instead 

got stomach acid again today, early morning this time. Unsure whats causing it. Its nothing major, just gets on my tits more than anything. Only thing ive changed diet wise is ive gone from a oat/barley based weight gainer shake to CNP Pro-Mass, very much doubt its that. Maybe is the 750mg deca im taking? Could be making me hungry all the time and if nothings in my stomach im getting acid issues, burping etc?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> only just got back from work, shattered so didn't train. Up at 6am to travel to York in the morning too. Grrr. Gonna be ****ing down tomorrow aswell.
> 
> massive DOMS from legs yesterday, feels good, once ive sat down lol.
> 
> ...


 Are you using tren mate?

Gaviscon helps with acid reflux and indejestion...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Are you using tren mate?
> 
> Gaviscon helps with acid reflux and indejestion...


nah, just test, deca and dbol.

don't really want to start using Gaviscon, it'll only mask the issue. Wanna narrow it down to something, either diet or juice. Didn't get it start of cycle when I was running 100mg dbol ED, seems now im 4 weeks in it could be oils now theyre kicked in perhaps.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> nah, just test, deca and dbol.
> 
> don't really want to start using Gaviscon, it'll only mask the issue. Wanna narrow it down to something, either diet or juice. Didn't get it start of cycle when I was running 100mg dbol ED, seems now im 4 weeks in it could be oils now theyre kicked in perhaps.


its probably oils then mate

not a fan of mass shakes myself contain too many sugary carbs but i guess at your size and muscle mass u can get away with them, cocnut oil is great for adding calories although its fcuking expensive its good for energy aswell


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Friday,

AP sust landed, jabbed 1ml of that with 1ml deca into a glute, no PIP as such, just usual pin soreness, be gone tomorrow.

havent had any stomach acid issue day what so ever even with 60mg Dbol, did drop to 40mg ED but today, so far, nothing. Didnt use any CNP Pro-Mass this morning like i normally do too. Gonna drop it tomorrow aswell as see what happens.

yesterdays lifts,

*Chest & Bicep;*

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

12x 88lb ES

10x 132lb ES

6x 176lb ES

3x 198lb ES.....havent done that for awhile.

*Incline DB Press;*

12x 80lb

10x 90lb

10x 100lb.....felt lighter than 80lbs on this set. Going much heavier next time.

*Incline Smith Press;*

failure @ 88lb, around 30+ reps. Just did to burn out.

*EZ-Bar Curls;*

3x sets of 10x @ 88lb. 30 second rest between sets. Pumped up to burst point.

*
Done!*

*
weighed in; 17st 8lb*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

decided to do legs today instead of thursday, as im here and there all week with work and rather hit them today while i had the energy and motivation.

switched over to all Alpha Pharma oils now. Stuck 2ml AP sust with 1ml dec into my quad pre-training, hopefully the exercises will help move the oil and create less PIP. Zafa's in quads were becoming quite painful.










going to treat myself to some DY Foremass weight gainer this week aswell. BBW have just restocked with theyre DY range and its been ages since i used it. Tempted to treat myself to some Tempro aswell, but still got 3/4 of a tub of Probiotic whey to get through yet lol.

*pre-workout supps;*










*Legs;*

*
*

*
Standing Calve Raises;*

25x full stack + 88lb

20x full stack + 176lb

15x full stack + 264lb

10x above

*Seated Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets at 132lb (10+ reps each)

*
Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack (weight not mark, well old machine ha)

15x 3/4 stack

15x full stack

15x full stack

*Hack Squats;*

15x 88lb

10x 176lb

8x 264lb....... knees felt fine, no clicking, seems 3ml of dec EW is doing its trick 

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

AP sust is def doing the job, libdo has skyrocketed! Have near zero PIP from 3ml quad jab yesterday aswell, bonus, only problem is boners lol. Sex drive is massive! So glad ive tried this sust, sticking with it for the rest of my cycle 

aggression has shot up too. Had abit of road rage on the way back from the gym, some fat guy tried to cut me up in rush hour traffic, ended up muscling his car out the way with mine and gave him aload of **** out the window. Was actually hoping for him to do something back so i had an excuse to get out, seat belt was off rdy lol. Just trained my backm so arms had a fairly decent pump, think he might have seen the ****er sign on the end of a huge forearm. After that he kept 3 car lengths behind me lol.

didnt jab today, will do tomorrow.

*Back;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 44lb ES

10x 88lb ES....right forearm very tight already. Got home and rubbed some Tiger Balm in.

8x 132lb ES

5x 154lb ES

*BB Rows;*

12x 121lb

10x 209lb

10x 209lb

*
Lat Pulldowns, medium grip;*

10x 70kg

10x 85kg

8x 100kg

*
BB Smith Shrugs;*

15x 110lb

12x 198lb

10x 198lb

7x 198lb

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

2x slow failure sets, didnt count.

*Done*. 40min sesh.

time for rib eye steak and later some ice cold cans of Guinness :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bit behind,

Friday,

Chest and Biceps;

Seated Hammer Strength

12x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

8x 176lb ES

Incline DB Press

10x 80lb

10x 100lb

10x 110lb...****ed it

Incline Smith;

2x failure sets, totally exhausted 20+ reps

EZ-Bar Curls;

3x sets of 10x reps at 88lb

DB Curls;

2x sets of 35lb DB, till failure, didn't count.

Done.

Still 17st 8lb. Thought id dropped alittle as been working away with a lot of traveling so food intake wasn't great.

Just done over 820 miles in two days, went to Aberdeen sunday, stayed over and did half hours work today/Monday then drove home. Madness!!! In bed with a pizza and can of Guinness lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

was well busy at work last week, including a 6.5 drive to Aberdeen, stayed over, then did 30mins work on site and drove home. That was followed by trips to Cambridge, Kent, then Blackpool, then Stamford. Going back to Stamford tomorrow, then shooting down to Essex. Going Croydon late week, then gotta find time for Leeds and Bristol. Its all go! lol

unfortunately I only made it twice last week to the gym, did legs and shoulders, cant remember what I did exactly. Managed to maintain jabs, so least somethings working out ha. Hoping to get back into the gym tomorrow, depending on what time I get back and how I feel.

lost 2lbs last week due to all the traveling, will put it back on soon enough.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

struggle to find time last week for training, and diet went south. Been on the road to near every part of the UK, so had a pants week.

managed to train twice last week but nothing major, did legs and shoulders but cant remember routine, head was everywhere TBH.

Started back today, legs, and should be going tomorrow, but thursday/friday im down south London, Croydon, then over to Bristol, then home, so doubt i'll have the energy to lift. Then got door work.

tried this today after seeing it on a DY fan page on FB. Unfortunately my legs didnt look quite as good as his afterwards lol










blasted it in 30mins. Legs were like jelly lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> struggle to find time last week for training, and diet went south. Been on the road to near every part of the UK, so had a pants week.
> 
> managed to train twice last week but nothing major, did legs and shoulders but cant remember routine, head was everywhere TBH.
> 
> ...


Could always train down muscle fx If your down croydon mate, also do you train keep on track of food ass when your away??, I could be working hasting for a month from next week four days their three back, how do you do it or you rather just blow off training properly till you know you can get too it proper??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bail said:


> Could always train down muscle fx If your down croydon mate, also do you train keep on track of food ass when your away??, I could be working hasting for a month from next week four days their three back, how do you do it or you rather just blow off training properly till you know you can get too it proper??


i dont train when im away, always on the go and hands on. Im a shopfitting. I dont stop when working, maybe sit down for 10mins for a sandwhich but usually eat while working. Soon as ive/we're finished its straight back to the digs for a shower then down for food, a few drinks then bed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

did this routine today, apart from Deads, back isnt upto those yet + all the Olly bars at the gym are bent like a banana, need new ones! Did shrugs instead.

might have to lower GH dose too. Finding the day after each 8iu jab im becoming extremely tired around 11am, really hit me today when driving. Had to swap with a work mate cus i felt myself drifting off. Not good.

*Back & Read Delt*

Hammer Strength pulldowns

1×15 warmup set *44lb ES*

1×12 warmup set *88lb ES*

1×8-10 *154lb ES*

Barbell rows

1×12 warmup set *121lb*

1×8-10 * 209lb*

Hammer Strength one-arm rows

1×8-10 *176 ES* (pulled both handles together doing both sides, 352lb total)

Cable rows (overhand grip)

1×8-10 *250lb* (max stack)

Hammer Strength rear-delt machine

1×8-10 *close to full stack, only 2 plates short*

Bent-over dumbell raises

1×8-10 *35lb DBs*

Hyperextensions

1×10-12 *Did BB Good Mornings with 60lb BB*. Hyper equipment was in use

Deadlifts

1×8 warmup *passed on*

1×8

Shurgs

1 x 15 warmup *187lb*

1 x 12 *275lb*


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i dont train when im away, always on the go and hands on. Im a shopfitting. I dont stop when working, maybe sit down for 10mins for a sandwhich but usually eat while working. Soon as ive/we're finished its straight back to the digs for a shower then down for food, a few drinks then bed.


Fair enough mate I'm a Scaff so similar type of thing no stopping properly for a break eating on the go constantly, gutted might have to take month of training but gotta go we're work is thanks for reply mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bail said:


> Fair enough mate I'm a Scaff so similar type of thing no stopping properly for a break eating on the go constantly, gutted might have to take month of training but gotta go we're work is thanks for reply mate


i suppose if you finish early enough and theres a gym local then id train, but we dont finish till maybe 6pm from a 7am on site start, so just shattered by the end of the day.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i suppose if you finish early enough and theres a gym local then id train, but we dont finish till maybe 6pm from a 7am on site start, so just shattered by the end of the day.


Shopfitting I assume you gotta be done and out in a couple days or so?? Lucky thing bout Scaff work never worked past 4, so thinking bout looking for a gym down their


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's ur diet actually like mate?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> What's ur diet actually like mate?


average day looks like

8am DY Foremass gainer + 3x Weetabix. Including B-Complex, Glucosamine, Flaxseed oil, 30mg Dbol

10am Bacon sandwhich, nothing huge.

1130am Protein flapjack plus 40g protein shake

2pm 250g chicken fillet, 150g basmati rice, handful broccoli. Including B-Complex, Glucosamine, Flaxseed oil, 30mg Dbol

3pm, 25g protein shake

4pm, 2x PopTarts, can of Redbull or half scoop pre-workout sup

430pm, Train

515pm, 40gram Isolate whey

6pm, 10oz steak + rice or wedges

730pm, gainer shake Low GI based

9pm, alittle junk food, crisps or Weetabix with choc chips

10pm, 40gram casein shake. B-Complex, Glucosamine, Flaxseed oil. 8iu GH EOD (might be lowering due to tiredness the following day)

something like that. I don't count cals or protein grams, just consume what I want and get on with it.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> decided to do legs today instead of thursday, as im here and there all week with work and rather hit them today while i had the energy and motivation.
> 
> switched over to all Alpha Pharma oils now. Stuck 2ml AP sust with 1ml dec into my quad pre-training, hopefully the exercises will help move the oil and create less PIP. Zafa's in quads were becoming quite painful.
> 
> ...


How good was the CNP pre workout? The last one i took PES enhanced killed my appetite and libido. And you take BCAA'a too as well?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Jas said:


> How good was the CNP pre workout? The last one i took PES enhanced killed my appetite and libido. And you take BCAA'a too as well?


I use half a scoop, find that's enough for me for what I need. Its cus of over stims and killing my appetite that ive lowered my pre-workout supps over the months. Jesus, I remember taking 3x scoops of the first and original Jack3D! lol. Madness!

BCAAs I either use BBW Excel during training, but at the moment im trying Gaspari Amino tabs, 4x pre and 4x post workout.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

haven't trained this week, been upto my neck in work and still wont have time the rest of the week either. Hopefully work will be dying off now xmas is coming, I do shopfitting and retail work, so usual they don't want anything disturbing sales to the run up to xmas, finger crossed!

Booked this weekend off the doors too. Wanted a full weekend off before the xmas party ****holes are out lol. Getting some Grey Goose in and doing nothing but chilling


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

First day back in the gym since around the 13th! Jesus! lol. Kinda felt like i hadnt trained in ages too, was shattered half way through the second exercise lol.

Didnt train at all last week, nor did i jab or even take any dbol! Was flat out with work and just didnt have the time, or wasnt home to take it, head just wasnt it in either. Thankfully ive not got much on this week, just some loading tomorrow morning for a small am jobn Thursday, then im off work all next week too. So time to get on track again!

Started jabbing again yesterday, did 2ml Sust in my delt followed by another ml of Sust & Deca in my other delt today. Will bang in another 3ml tomorrow and then 3ml friday. Will try and keep it to 3ml 3x per week, mon, wed & fridays.

Diet is getting back on track tho TBH last week it stayed fairly stable, steak near ED with clean carbs. Apart from the weekend when i stuffed my face with every piece of junk food known to man!

Today session, legs. Thought id jump straight into a leg sesh after having some time off.

*Leg Extension;*

15x 1/4 stack

12x 1/2 stack

12x full stack + 20kg/44lb plate

*Leg Press;*

12x 528lb

12x 616lb....legs already aching lol

10x 748lb

*Hack Squats;*

12x 88lb

10x 176....should have done 220lb really. Will jump to that next time.

*Lying Leg Curls;*

12x 1/4 stack

10x alittle over 1/4 stack.....weights arent mark, old school machine.

*SLDL;*

15x 176lb

*
Standing Calve Raises;*

15x full stack....again no weight marked.

15x full stack + 264lb

*Seated Calve Raises;*

failure @ 132lb...around 15x reps

*Done!*


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Great workout there mate, only just seen this mate...... :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Spragga said:


> Great workout there mate, only just seen this mate...... :lol:


cheers bud.

just need to find my feet again after so much away work. Soon be blasting it out again


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

legs feel like theyre gonna drop off today lol. Surprised how much the ache after having a small amount of time off!

didnt ache that much to stick 3ml of juice in a quad this afternoon tho lol.

*Shoulders and Tri's*

*Shoulders*

*
*

*
Smith machine presses;*

1×15 warmup set.....110lb

1×12 warmup set.....110lb

1×8.....198lb

*
Seated DB laterals*

1×12 warmup set.....30llb DB

1×10.....35lb DB

*One-arm cable laterals*

1×15 warmup set.....30lb

1×8.....50lb

*BB Shrugs*

1×12 warmup set.....121lb

1×12.....209lb

*Triceps;*

*
*

*
Triceps pushdown*

1×15 warmup set.....80lb

1×12 warmup set....100lb

1×8....130lb

*
Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

did back last night but didnt have time to write it up. Already aching this morning, especially under my pits.

knees are starting to get sore again, havent used any of my usual joint supps for some time, just havent been training so stopped. Be grabbing for some Collagen of VitZip soon.

jabbed some of Wildcats new TrenRip 300 yesterday too, just 0.5ml to test it;










got some PIP form it, but no more than the 3ml of Sust & Dec i stuck in my quad the other day.

*Back & Read Delt*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength pulldowns*

1×15 warmup set... 44lb ES

1×12 warmup set... 88lb ES

1×8 ... 154lb ES

*
Barbell rows*

1×12 warmup set... 121lb

1×10... 209lb

*
Hammer Strength one-arm rows*

1×10... 132lb

*Cable rows (overhand grip)*

1×10... 250lb (full stack)

*Hammer Strength rear-delt machine*

*
*

1×10... full stack, weight unknown

*Bent-over dumbell raises*

1×10... 35lb DBs

*BB Shrugs*

1x12 warmup set... 121lb

1x10... 209lb

1x4... 253lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bit behind,

yesterday...

*Chest*

*
*

*
Incline barbell press*

1×12 warmup set... 121lb

1×8 warmup set... 165lb

1×8... 253lb

*Hammer Strength seated bench presses*

1×10 warmup set... 66lb ES

1×8... 132lb

*
Incline dumbbell flyes*

1×10 warmup set... 80llb DBs

1×8... 100lb DB

* Biceps*

*
*

*
Incline dumbbell curls*

1×10 warmup set... 35lb DB

1×10... 50lb

*EZ-curl barbell curls*

1×10 warmup set... 88lb

1×8... 110lb

*Done.*

weighed in 17st 10lb


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Still soldiering on like a trooper!

Hats off to you I couldn't do what you do and still have energy for anything!

What's the breakdown of the tren rip 300?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> did back last night but didnt have time to write it up. Already aching this morning, especially under my pits.
> 
> knees are starting to get sore again, havent used any of my usual joint supps for some time, just havent been training so stopped. Be grabbing for some Collagen of VitZip soon.
> 
> ...


Wildcat making more 10ml vials now?? Bout time was a pain getting 20 ml ones, what's In it can't read the whole label


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bail said:


> Wildcat making more 10ml vials now?? Bout time was a pain getting 20 ml ones, what's In it can't read the whole label


they're starting to put some of the blends that may have PIP in small bottles i think.

this is the latest wc blend, 300mg breaking down to 150mg tren-ace with 75/75 mast & test-prop.

theyre increased tren and lowered the props to make it less painful than the TNT-250


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> they're starting to put some of the blends that may have PIP in small bottles i think.
> 
> this is the latest wc blend, 300mg breaking down to 150mg tren-ace with 75/75 mast & test-prop.
> 
> theyre increased tren and lowered the props to make it less painful than the TNT-250


Looks like good med, especially if you wanna do lower test High tren cutting cycle, always rated wildcats blends

Alot more imagination then other labs lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Still pip off 0.5ml sucks wish wc would stop using guamicol or what ever its called lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Still pip off 0.5ml sucks wish wc would stop using guamicol or what ever its called lol


I've always been alright with their stuff but have had some bad pip every now and again and since been using Neuro pharma and not had pip once realised their is no real excuse


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Still pip off 0.5ml sucks wish wc would stop using guamicol or what ever its called lol


lol, sissy!

i got some PIP from about 2 days from jabbing, then disappeared. Still waiting to catch up with the mate i gave the rest of the bottle to, see how hes getting on with it. Should see him today.

should be getting back into my training today too. Been going odd days and not bothered writing up. Fresh week this week.

Hovering around 17st 10, wanna try and hit 18 before xmas! Feed me sugar treats! lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bail said:


> I've always been alright with their stuff but have had some bad pip every now and again and since been using Neuro pharma and not had pip once realised their is no real excuse


I'm always use wc but they need to up their game now imo good blends but bad pip


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, sissy!
> 
> i got some PIP from about 2 days from jabbing, then disappeared. Still waiting to catch up with the mate i gave the rest of the bottle to, see how hes getting on with it. Should see him today.
> 
> ...


Mince pies nom nom

And ye I am a sissy pmsl fk pip!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I'm always use wc but they need to up their game now imo good blends but bad pip


Very true


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I'm always use wc but they need to up their game now imo good blends but bad pip


long ester blends are fine, very smooth, just things like TNT-250, trenprop, trenoxyprop (mother of God!) lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> long ester blends are fine, very smooth, just things like TNT-250, trenprop, trenoxyprop (mother of God!) lol


tren oxy prop crippled me then crashed lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

did small sessions saturday and sunday, first time in ages! But then its the first time in ages i went straight to bed from door work, without staying up having a drink lol.

felt quite fresh Monday, again, first time in a long time lol.

*
Monday;* Training with my mate again.

*
Shoulders*

Smith machine presses

1×15 warmup set...110lb

1×12 warmup set...154lb

1×8...242lb

Seated laterals

1×12 warmup set...25lb DBs

1×10...35lb DBs

One-arm cable laterals

1×20 warmup set...40lb (these burnt like feck! ha)

1×10...65lb

BB Shrugs

1×12 warmup set...121lb

1×12...209lb

*Triceps*

Triceps pushdown

1×15 warmup set...60lb

1×12 warmup set...80lb

1×8...130lb

*
Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back & Read Delt*

Hammer Strength pulldowns

•1×15 warmup set...44lb ES

•1×12 warmup set... 66lb ES

•1×10...154lb ES

Barbell rows

•1×12 warmup set...121lb

•1×10...209lb

Hammer Strength one-arm rows

•1×10...176lb

Hammer Strength rear-delt machine

•1×10...full stack

Bent-over dumbell raises

•1×10...35lb DB

*Done*

just remembered I completely forgot to do Cable Rows lol, doh! Would have been full stack, 250lb, for 6-10 reps if I did it.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Thursday;*

*
Legs*

Leg extensions

1×15 warmup set...1/4 stack

1×12 warmup set...little over 1/4 stack

1×12...full stack

Leg presses

1×12 warmup set...528lb

1×12 warmup set...528lb

1×12...704lb

Hack squats

1×12 warmup set...88lb

1×12...176lb

Lying leg curls

1×10-12 warmup set..1/4 stack

1×10...just over 1/4 stack. Also cramp badly on lying hams.

Stiff-legged deadlifts

1×10...120lb BB

Standing calf raises

1×15 warmup set...full stack, weight unknown

 1×15...full stack + 176lb

Seated calf raises

1×absolute failure 88lb

*Done*

*
*

*
Friday;*

*
*

*
Chest*

Incline barbell press

1×12 warmup set...88lb

1×8 warmup set...154lb

1×8...286lb (****ed it, go to 330lb next as didnt failure at 8x reps)

Hammer Strength seated bench presses

1×10 warmup set...132lb ES

1×8...176lb ES

Incline dumbbell flyes

1×10 warmup set...70lb DB

1×8...100lb DB

* Biceps*

Incline dumbbell curls

1×10 warmup set...35lb DB

1×8...50lb DB

EZ-curl barbell curls

1×10 warmup set...66lb

1×8...88lb

Machine Preacher curls

1×10 warmup set...60lb

1×6..80lb

*Done*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Had two good weeks at the gym, no away work or anything, and havent been partying at the weekends after work, so been fresh Mondays. Amazing lol.

Should have another good week this week too. Then get some sessions next week, think gyms only shut Xmas day, and half day Boxing, tho doubt i'll be there Boxing day, family day, joy lol.

Hit 17st 11lb yesterday, so wanting to get those extra 3lbs on and hit 18st. Was hoping to be 18 by Christmas but will try for NY. More mince pies perhaps lol.

Monday

*Shoulders*

Smith machine presses

1×15 warmup set...121lb

1×12 warmup set...121lb

1×8...209lb

Seated laterals

1×12 warmup set...30lb

1×10...35lb

One-arm cable laterals

1×20 warmup set...40lb

1×8...65lb

BB Shrugs (smith)

1×12 warmup set...121lb

1×12...209lb

1x10...253lb

*Triceps*

Rope over head cable extensions

1×12 warmup set...100lb (new cable machine and these no way the weights stated are what they are. Much lighter than stated. 185lb over head extensions, dont think thats right)

1×10... 185lb

Triceps pushdown

1×15 warmup set...60lb

1×12 warmup set...100lb

1×8...130lb << these weights are correct compared to the cable machine. 130lb push downs are hard work but an easy movement. 185lb over head on this machine is impossible!

*Done!*

weighed 17st 11lb


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back & Read Delt*

Hammer Strength pulldowns

1×15 warmup set...44lb ES

1×12 warmup set...88lb ES

1×8...154lb ES

Barbell rows

1×12 warmup set...121lb

1×10...253lb

Hammer Strength one-arm rows

1×10...176lb ES

Cable rows (overhand grip)

1×10...250lb

Hammer Strength rear-delt machine

1×10..full stack, weight unknown

Bent-over dumbell raises

1×10..35lb DB

*Done.*

drop some water after NY and should look more defined


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

first day back at the gym since 17th December! Wasn't too bad, near enough lifted what I could do before.

diets nearly back on track too, still bulking so getting some cheat snacks in


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Looking good big chap, keep pushing it.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Looking good big chap, keep pushing it.


cheers mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> cheers mate


How are you finding the sides on this winter bulk cycle?

You got them under control?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dezw said:


> How are you finding the sides on this winter bulk cycle?
> 
> You got them under control?


no sides from sust and deca, but later this week, maybe tomorrow if they land, i'll be trying a Naps & Dbol combo. Be using 100mg naps with 60mg dbol ED, plus sust and dec 

haven't used naps for years so see if I get any sides from those.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking stacked mate where do u get ur Dorian Yates GH blast from now ? UK site?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Looking stacked mate where do u get ur Dorian Yates GH blast from now ? UK site?


i just get mine from here as DPD delivery service is excellent

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/review/product/list/id/3804/category/80/

ive not tried Bulletproof from MusclePharm, but thats supposed to be great aswell;

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/musclepharm-bullet-proof-40-servings

more servings and cheaper.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just getting back into it again after a few weeks off. Shoulder joints were very sore on the first and second set, soon got that burning feeling which lasted most of the session.

could have lifted more on some final sets, DB laterals especially, will make note and up weight next time round.

hopefully have some Naps/Oxys land tomorrow, will mix these with from DS Danabol @ 100mg naps - 60mg dbol ED. Hope to pack some quick weight and strength on with these. Never mixed these to orals together, so should be interesting, especially pump when training 

*Shoulders*

Smith machine presses

1×15 warmup set....99lb

1×12 warmup set....121lb

1×8-10....9reps @ 209lb

Seated laterals

1×12 warmup set....20lb DB

1×8-10....10reps @30lb DB (should have gone to 35lb+. Remember for next time)

One-arm cable laterals

1×15 warmup set....40lb

1×8-10....10reps at 65lb

BB Shrugs

1×12 warmup set....121lb

1×10-12....12reps @ 209lb

1x [email protected] 253lb

*Triceps*

Triceps pushdown

1×15 warmup set....80lb

1×12 warmup set....100lb

1×8-10....8reps @ 130lb

*Done.*


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like a nice mix of orals!!! the pumps.are gona kill [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Sounds like a nice mix of orals!!! the pumps.are gona kill [email protected][email protected]


yeah back pumps perhaps.

i'll not be happy till im that pumped i have to walk sideways through doorways lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

did legs last night, but only did the basics. Training partner was 20mins late which pee'd me off. Legs were tight so only did half the planned routine.

*Legs*

Leg extensions

1×15 warmup set...1/4 stack

1×12 warmup set... just over 1/4 stack

1×12...full stack

Leg presses

1×12...440lb

1×12...528lb

1×10...616lb

Hack squats

1×12...66lb

1×10...198lb

Seated calf raises

1×10...132lb

1×10...132lb

*Done.*


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah back pumps perhaps.
> 
> i'll not be happy till im that pumped i have to walk sideways through doorways lol


Wont be long befor that!! haha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Wont be long befor that!! haha


 naps should be here today, so will start them later. Rest day today but chest and biceps tomorrow, cant wait! BEEF CAKE! lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Never tried naps may add them to back of my next cycle. Got.some blue hearts to try this time.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Never tried naps may add them to back of my next cycle. Got.some blue hearts to try this time.


DS danabol are the best! Only dbol i use now.

Im using 60mg ED of those with 100mg Naps


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I was gona run at 70mg ed last few times i have run ugl dbol and been less than happy with it so going high this time to restore my faith lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> I was gona run at 70mg ed last few times i have run ugl dbol and been less than happy with it so going high this time to restore my faith lol.


70mg DS will be very good. Takes about 2 weeks for me to fully feel them, but ive been on gear for years without a break lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

got on scales today, first time since about the 17th December.......and im now 18st 4lb !! lol, heaviest ive been! whoop whoop!

started on the Naps today as well, see what weight & water i put on with those lol!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

How u getting on with.the naps and dbol combo?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> How u getting on with.the naps and dbol combo?


yeah its good. Gain some extra lbs and strength definately has gone up. Looking full and fairly solid too.

downside, and my training partner noticed the same, drop in appetite. Been cooking meals and struggling to finish them, or takes alot longer to finish. Also the thought of what to eat has dropped. Feels like ive gone off chicken and steak, fancy something else but never know what.

ive got about 7, or less, days of Naps left, then that'll be roughly 4 weeks on. Will stop them i think.

also, my tendons above and below my right knee are playing up again. Its at the point were im refusing to train legs as ive been here before with my left knee and got tendonitis when i tried to push through. Been treating to ice packs, RockTape and Biofreeze but its still uncomfortable. Going to give it a day or two then possibly ring my Sports Physio for treatment. Cant risk it, on my feet with work all day and self employed, cant afford an injury like i had before, was in tears with pain.

struggled with a cold since NYs aswell, energy levels up and down all the time. Loads of people have it round my way. Cus of this my training hasnt been 100%, been missing my mid week jabs so gone from 1000mg Sust & 500mg Dec down to 500mg & 500mg. Still a nice dose as ive not really lost strength, but did loose afew lbs.

cus of my knee and the fact ive been lowering my sted dose for the past 3 weeks ish ive decided from next week im going to cruise, or at least switch meds round to help recovery of my tendons. Thinking 500mg Dec EW with 250mg Test every 10 days or so. Really need the protein synthesis of the Dec to help Collagen levels for my muscles/tendons.

got about 8x 8iu vials of hyge in my fridge that needs using before 3/14 so will use those up and jab IM in my quads. See if that helps my knee any.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Hi mate. Not.good whem you cant eat sort of defeats the object! Fed up of steak never thought i would here that have you thought about salmon loads easier to get down not as heavy as steak.?

would have thought the deca would have sorted your knee injury out? hgh surley will? your doing the right thing laying off legs am sure you will be fighting fit soon. How much is the sports therephy going to cost?

I started back training 5 weeks ago after a operation to romove a plate from my wrist was rubbing on my tendons feels so much better now but not 100%. 2 More weeks and il be starting my bulk cycle.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi mate. Not.good whem you cant eat sort of defeats the object! Fed up of steak never thought i would here that have you thought about salmon loads easier to get down not as heavy as steak.?
> 
> would have thought the deca would have sorted your knee injury out? hgh surley will? your doing the right thing laying off legs am sure you will be fighting fit soon. How much is the sports therephy going to cost?
> 
> I started back training 5 weeks ago after a operation to romove a plate from my wrist was rubbing on my tendons feels so much better now but not 100%. 2 More weeks and il be starting my bulk cycle.


could be a bug rather than gear effecting my appetite. Just staring at food, eating half then leaving it, only to be hungry again 30mins later.

test dries and tightens your tendons. Deca will help but you have to use more deca than test to help repair some things. Or take deca/bold on its own. But that gives horrible shut down.

sports physio is a local guy I know, only lives down the road. A full hour if only 25quid. Keep meaning to see him once a month just to keep on top of things, but never get around to it. He'll get some ultra sound on it and some deep massages. Should have started seeing him once it started aching again TBH.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

woke up this morning and knees no better, so booked in to see my sports physio tomorrow. Got a hour with him in the afternoon, so be ultra sound, eletric shock stim and some deep muscle massaging. Get covered in Biofreeze which will be refreshing when im outside walking to my car lol.

dropped everything apart from 250mg Dec EW for joint and tendon support. Have a break for a month or so then hopefully come back hard when my injury is sorted.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> woke up this morning and knees no better, so booked in to see my sports physio tomorrow. Got a hour with him in the afternoon, so be ultra sound, eletric shock stim and some deep muscle massaging. Get covered in Biofreeze which will be refreshing when im outside walking to my car lol.
> 
> dropped everything apart from 250mg Dec EW for joint and tendon support. Have a break for a month or so then hopefully come back hard when my injury is sorted.


Sorry to hear that injurys!!! all in all tho has the cycle been good?

I started mine today after surgery many months ago fingers crossed i stay injury free.

All the best hope ur fighting fit soon.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Sorry to hear that injurys!!! all in all tho has the cycle been good?
> 
> I started mine today after surgery many months ago fingers crossed i stay injury free.
> 
> All the best hope ur fighting fit soon.


just stuck on some Rock Tape and helps alot, ache has lifted loads.










yeah cycle was mint, weighed in at my heaviest ever 18st 4. Tho shortly afterwards my knee started playing up so eased off juice running about half the amount i started on, then early last week i came off.

highly rate the AP oils i was using, and the dbol and nap combo for the last 3-4 weeks of my cycle was amazing! Cant wait to run that oral combo again 

what you had surgery on?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Look into tb500 for your knee mate

I used for my shoulder and it definitely helped


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Look into tb500 for your knee mate
> 
> I used for my shoulder and it definitely helped


yeah i hear good things about it. How much do you jab and how often?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> just stuck on some Rock Tape and helps alot, ache has lifted loads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i pack on the pounds my right knee plays up very painfull have to go for steroid injection to ease the pain. Maybe its the extra muscle u have packed on thats flared it up?

A few years ago i badly broke my wrist open fracture nearly lost the use of it but luckily 5 operations later and some metal work it was fixed!! well working but i was in constant pain had the plate in 2 years and finally convinced doctors and surgeons to ultrasound scan it turns out they had put plate in wrong left fragments of bone floating around a real mess!! could not maintain grip on barbell over a certain weight really held me back so anyway its been removed now and never felt better!!

ap oils are out my price range using wildcat,neuro pharma and blue hearts dbol.

Once i pass my welding papers ap oils will be on my list!! treat myself.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> When i pack on the pounds my right knee plays up very painfull have to go for steroid injection to ease the pain. Maybe its the extra muscle u have packed on thats flared it up?
> 
> A few years ago i badly broke my wrist open fracture nearly lost the use of it but luckily 5 operations later and some metal work it was fixed!! well working but i was in constant pain had the plate in 2 years and finally convinced doctors and surgeons to ultrasound scan it turns out they had put plate in wrong left fragments of bone floating around a real mess!! could not maintain grip on barbell over a certain weight really held me back so anyway its been removed now and never felt better!!
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be LOADS more expensive than Wildcat tbh mate. About same price as pharma amps.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> When i pack on the pounds my right knee plays up very painfull have to go for steroid injection to ease the pain. Maybe its the extra muscle u have packed on thats flared it up?
> 
> A few years ago i badly broke my wrist open fracture nearly lost the use of it but luckily 5 operations later and some metal work it was fixed!! well working but i was in constant pain had the plate in 2 years and finally convinced doctors and surgeons to ultrasound scan it turns out they had put plate in wrong left fragments of bone floating around a real mess!! could not maintain grip on barbell over a certain weight really held me back so anyway its been removed now and never felt better!!
> 
> ...


open fracture, thats like bone coming through the skin isnt it? God, thats horrible! lol. Sends a chill down my spine!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah i hear good things about it. How much do you jab and how often?


 @Pscarb used to good effect too

Personally I think I shot 5mg twice a week for the first few weeks then down to 2mg per week.

I think paul done a few shots over the space of a few days then on to a maintenance dose


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> @Pscarb used to good effect too
> 
> Personally I think I shot 5mg twice a week for the first few weeks then down to 2mg per week.
> 
> I think paul done a few shots over the space of a few days then on to a maintenance dose


cool, will hunt him down and ask 

first day back at the gym after about a week and half off, jesus didn't think such a short period of time off would make such a difference ha, shoulders were on fire!

Shoulders;

Smith Machine Press;

•1×15 warmup set...121lb

•1×12 warmup set...165lb

•1×7...209lb

Seated laterals

•1×12 warmup set...30lb DB

•1×10...35lb DB

One-arm cable laterals

•1×15 warmup set...40lb

•1×10...65lb

Smith Machine Shrugs

•1×12 warmup set...121lb

•1×12...209lb

Triceps

Triceps pushdown

•1×15 warmup set...80lb

•1×12 warmup set..100lb

•1×6...130lb


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Started on Oxy Blacks yesterday, forgot to mention. Had a tub for ages so decided to use it for a Cruise. Never used PH before. Got a decent pump yesterday while training, so see how they go. Get 4 weeks worth per tub. Hopefully i'll get some weight and strength with them.



also, weight had dropped under 18st, grrr. Was 17.12lb, but TBH my diet slips over the weekends and gets back on track during the week. Hope to be 18st again by Friday....fingers crossed. Muffins, need more muffins!! lol

Went to see my sports Physio today too. Havent seen him in ages. Should really go once a month to keep on top of things but i never do, something always crops up.

did ultra-sound on my injured knee followed by stimulating the muscle with eletric pads, horrible feeling getting shocked on and off. While that was working he got his tools out and tried to break up some scare tissue ive got on both quads from jabbing thick oil, followed by a deep massage on each quad and around each knee.

seeing him again Thursday, really want to get it sorted before my next Blast cycle.

got some good freebies off him too. Biofreeze isnt cheap! And the Vulkan ice pack is mint, can strap it on so doesnt slide. Top bloke is he, hes worked with alot of friends and family, probably why he gave me these items.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> Started on Oxy Blacks yesterday, forgot to mention. Had a tub for ages so decided to use it for a Cruise. Never used PH before. Got a decent pump yesterday while training, so see how they go. Get 4 weeks worth per tub. Hopefully i'll get some weight and strength with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the rest of your cycle looking like mate??

Diet still similar to before or you mixing it up??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bail said:


> What's the rest of your cycle looking like mate??
> 
> Diet still similar to before or you mixing it up??


cycle is just 1ml AP dec EW, plus the Oxy Blacks.

also just mixed 8iu GH rdy for pre-bed. Gonna jab 8iu EOD IM into my quad, injured knee side. Got about 8 vials that need using.

diet, diet is ok in the mornings and afternoons, but as im not training at full steam I tend to have a cheat meal more often in the evenings or post workout.


----------



## Nicos93 (Jan 29, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> After being flat out with work before my holiday, but still being able to loose about a stone in weight and get into a fairly decent shape for my jollies, ive decided its time to get some size back on before the winter weather sets in. Plus its easier doing a bulking cycle around work, eating what I want when i want etc, than it is trying to stay lean with low carb meals but being stuck on site or on the road and being unable to get the right food down my neck.
> 
> Plan is a classic test, deca and dbol cycle till the new year, so roughly a 12 weeker. I always have a break from steds in the new year. Reason being im not as busy with door work. Having the extra pounds over the Christmas and New Year period is always a bonus when dealing with drunk idiots
> 
> ...


Thank you someone who uses good high doses


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

felt great today, knee is a lot better already, considering ive only seen my physio the once. Booked in again tomorrow and keeping on top of it, but the knee itself doesnt feel like it needs as much support as before. Had to use Rock Tape to aid it, made a big difference with the tape on.

jabbed 8iu Hyge last night, IM quad injection. Had to weird dreams but was up early this morning and when i know im up early i tend to wake up every hour before i have to.

day 3 of my PH Oxy Blacks. Must admit when i was in the gym Monday and today the pump im getting from them and the veins that are popping out is very good, quite impressed so far. If they can help keep some of my cycle size and strength up i'll be buzzin!

training partner didnt look too great today when he turned up, so did 3x simple exercises on Back and 1x on Rear Belt. Was enough for me aswell as my forearm pump was quite bad and could feel it getting tighter, def not going to strain it, last thing i need ha.

*
Back & Read Delt*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength pulldowns*

1×15 warmup set...44lb ES

1×12 warmup set...66lb ES

1×10...132lb ES (should have kept at 154lb like when i was peaking on cycle, 132lb was too easy. Will remember for next week)

*Hammer Strength one-arm rows*

1×10...176lb

1x10...176lb

*Lat Pulldowns*

1×10...60kg

1x10...85kg

1x5...100kg

*Hammer Strength rear-delt machine*

1×10...3/4 stack

1×10...full stack

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

second day of Physio work, really getting the thumbs in deep now, and high electric currents shocking and stimulation muscle growth. Sore at the moment but going upstairs soon for a ice pack and loads of junk food lol.



















next Physio sesh is on Monday.

driving 3 hrs to Gillingham tomorrow, and back. Not looking forward to it, knee/leg been in a certain position all the time, need to keep it moving alittle.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> second day of Physio work, really getting the thumbs in deep now, and high electric currents shocking and stimulation muscle growth. Sore at the moment but going upstairs soon for a ice pack and loads of junk food lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where abouts is your physio based? I need a good one for my shoulders they are failing fast on me.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

RowRow said:


> Where abouts is your physio based? I need a good one for my shoulders they are failing fast on me.


your abit far away in Chester to drive to him lol. Google sports physio Chester and im sure some will pop up. Most leisure centres will have one or sub a room out to them, or might be one that works from home.

if you find a good one theyre well worth it, even if its just once a month. Keep on top of things etc. Think youll find most only do 30min sessions, im lucky he only does 1hr.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Yesterdays session.



Physio's breaking down scare tissue on quad jab sites. Openly tell him everything about gear use, so he treats jab sites on quads and delts.

got another session Thursday, usually leg day, so handy getting treatment on a day i cant train. Hes also given me a free treatment session next week too. Then im going to see how it goes or drop down to 1x sesh a week, then to once a month.

still training upper body, but easing off alittle, waiting till my legs recovered enough then will knuckle down again.

also, this last few days my sex drive and gone into over drive! Like a dog on heat! Havent jabbed any test in probably 3 weeks. Must be the Oxy Black ph's im taking. Seem to be holding good weight and size without any crash from coming off steds. Not even running hcg or anything. Seems these ph's are doing a very good job post cycle.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

todays gym session supps



tried the Prime for the first time, first time ive used a caffeine free supp, tho still felt i was buzzing lol. Gave good focus, stamina was steady all the way through my session, pump was good too, nice veins popping out. Will work even better when im injury free and have more direction in my training.

steady back sesh today with my mate, who looked half asleep, hes on lates;

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

15x 44lb ES

12x 88lb ES

8x 154lb ES

*
Close Grip Rows;*

12x 150lb

10x 200lb

8x 230lb

*Med Grip Lat Pulldowns (to face);*

12x 60kg

10x 85kg

7x 105kg

*Machine Rear Delts;*

10x half stack (weight unknown)

10x full stack

*Machine Preacher;*

3x failure sets @ 3/4 stack, weight unknown.

*Done.*


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> second day of Physio work, really getting the thumbs in deep now, and high electric currents shocking and stimulation muscle growth. Sore at the moment but going upstairs soon for a ice pack and loads of junk food lol.
> 
> next Physio sesh is on Monday.
> 
> driving 3 hrs to Gillingham tomorrow, and back. Not looking forward to it, knee/leg been in a certain position all the time, need to keep it moving alittle.


Clubber & @RowRow..... Have you ever tried a TENS machine for pain relief at home? Got mine from Lloyds pharmacy for 25quid!

For example. Amazon have a selection.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Proteen Paul said:


> Clubber & @RowRow..... Have you ever tried a TENS machine for pain relief at home? Got mine from Lloyds pharmacy for 25quid!
> 
> For example. Amazon have a selection.


what the hell are they? ha


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> what the hell are they? ha


A domestic version of what your physio uses. It just send heat and electrical pulses (shock) through the sticky pads. Half hour a night in front of the telly could make a big difference.

If its tendon problems you have, this won't be a cure, but if it relieves the pain its worth 20-30 £.

I suffer from back and neck problems, and theses devices have really helped. Now just a occasional visit to the chiro every few months is all i need.

My TENS machine took all the knots out of the muscles and i'd recommend it to anyone in pain.

Get yourself some Biofreee gel too. -Great stuff...... Think Deep Heat but in cold and minty!

From Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcutaneous_electrical_nerve_stimulation

Biofreeze.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Proteen Paul said:


> A domestic version of what your physio uses. It just send heat and electrical pulses (shock) through the sticky pads. Half hour a night in front of the telly could make a big difference.
> 
> If its tendon problems you have, this won't be a cure, but if it relieves the pain its worth 20-30 £.
> 
> ...


cool, will look into it.

yeah being using Biofreezer for years on injuries. Mint stuff


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Proteen Paul said:


> A domestic version of what your physio uses. It just send heat and electrical pulses (shock) through the sticky pads. Half hour a night in front of the telly could make a big difference.
> 
> If its tendon problems you have, this won't be a cure, but if it relieves the pain its worth 20-30 £.
> 
> ...


Can't say I have but sounds worth a shot, Its tendon on my left arm and delt but more joint and muscular on my right.

Will have to grab one


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

first day in the gym yesterday since the 19th Feb! Talk about sore joints lol. Did BB shoulder press and even the BB without any weight was making me ache lol.

Did a few exercises on back and shoulders with a set on biceps just to stretch things out really. Be doing legs again today, first time in God knows how many weeks. Been treating my tendon and ligament injury so lifted nothing for ages.

winding this journal down now as i plan on starting a Spring Cycle Journal from Monday. Will be cutting up for about 6-8 weeks. Ive not been 100% since NY, illness, knee trouble, its knocked me back quite a bit. Relaxed training means relaxed diet, so my abs have near gone and looking fat and bloated, and pale! lol

be shopping this week and over this weekend to get all in all the healthy foods i need to start my next cycle. All my supplements are in, just need a good supply of clean foods.

gonna have a quiet weekend so i'll be fit and ready for monday


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

first leg day in prob over a month today, and first leg day since having physio treatment on my knee. Only went light, 1/4 stack mass on everything, high reps. Held up ok, leg extensions went well, didn't bother with any press and didn't fancy any hacks lol. Did 5x sets extensions with leg curls and some calves afterwards. Packed ice on my knee straight away so hoping not too much soreness in the morning.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> first day in the gym yesterday since the 19th Feb! Talk about sore joints lol. Did BB shoulder press and even the BB without any weight was making me ache lol.
> 
> Did a few exercises on back and shoulders with a set on biceps just to stretch things out really. Be doing legs again today, first time in God knows how many weeks. Been treating my tendon and ligament injury so lifted nothing for ages.
> 
> ...


Always enjoy these journals mate looking forward to your new one mate


----------

